# Foam Flowers



## Charlotteee

Has anyone decided what they are doing for flowers yet?

I refuse to use real flowers and pay a florist because it's looking at £500+ which I refuse to pay.

I have come across a website called Sara Richards Flowers and she does foam flowers. You can buy them individually or buy ready done bouquets.

I've just put everything that i would need in the basket (One bouquet for me, three for bridesmaids and ten buttonholes, some purple pins and some purple satin ribbon to spruce them up a little) and its £42 including delivery which is a massive difference!!

Has anyone used this website?

I'm going to order a buttonhole to see the quality then will decide if i am going to use them for everything!! xxx


----------



## LucyLadyBug

Never ordered from them but sounds really reasonable and worth a shot :)

We've chosen just not to have flowers at all, it's not a tradition that resonates with me or either future husband. We are having a loose geeky theme though and there's a person on etsy selling button holes that instead of flowers are geek themed (such as marvel or star wars), tempted to get a few of those for the core wedding party


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Were having silk flowers. Got a good deal on ours. Yours is a bargain price. I'd order one and check but I'd say be careful as a button hole is a lot simpler than a bouquet. 
X


----------

